# [WTA] About my draw length



## syazwanreno (May 15, 2011)

Hi,

Last time i post at general discussion but without pictures :



> My height is 5'9" and my arm span is more less same with my height. Based on average draw length, i should be using ~27.5" but instead I'm shooting at 29".
> At 27.5" my arm will be severely bent. At 28.5" there will be a small bent. At 29" is the nice spot while got smallest bent.
> Meanwhile at 29.5" my arm will be straight. Although i can shot with it but my arm will fatigue so easily.


Just now i tried draw my friend Hoyt Contender Elite (DL 26-28.5, cam at letter D) which i think is 27.5 DL.

Well, excuse me for the pictures. :embara:














I'm a bit shocked. The DL does not feel too short nor too long, my hand suppose to bent severely but it was not. Now I'm confused. What's the problem now? 

And also, i think my form are not good. Feel free to comments it too. :smile:

p/s : i take a break from archery like ~6 months so now i want to shop for a new bow. Sorry but in my country there is only 1-2 pro shop available.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Is that the same bow at the same DL?

In the photo on the left, your head is erect or slightly leaning back which might indicate slightly long DL.

In the photo on the right, you are leaning forward which could indicate a slightly short DL.

Or it might be that the bow's DL is ok, but your form keeps shifting. 

Do you have a coach that you can work with to get this sorted out?

Allen


----------



## syazwanreno (May 15, 2011)

aread said:


> Is that the same bow at the same DL?
> 
> In the photo on the left, your head is erect or slightly leaning back which might indicate slightly long DL.
> 
> ...


yeah, my form is very far from perfect and my coach always tell me that.








This picture is taken before the second picture were taken. When i saw it, i was like... what am i doing. So i retaken the photo. :embara:

As for leaning in my own opinion, i didn't feel any difference about the draw length because i use my tip nose and corner of my mouth as anchor point. But i could be wrong through. :zip:

note : it was my friend bow, it was very heavy and i didn't adjust anything especially the peep. Btw, my coach is a recurve coach and not a compound coach although its still archery.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to be mean but if I were your friend, I would tell you not to draw my bow without an arrow. I think allen is right in that it looks to me like you are shifting your form somewhat. If you fix your grip and rotate your hand slightly that is going to put your arm into the proper position. Make sure you are putting equal pressure on the bow and release.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

DL looks good from the pictures, form in pic with shirt is much better then the one without shirt. Just rotate that bow arm elbow to about parallel to the ground this will put your shoulder down and that hand in the proper grip position. From here there is only so much that people on here can help you with finding your perfect dl down to the 1/8" have to find that through trial and error and seeing what works with you. First get your form consistent from shot to shot. Like I said it doesn't look bad with the pic to the left just a couple tweaks.


----------

